# <<<<<Friday Pics>>>>>>



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Our Mudding group got some shirts made. 2cooler and 2cool sponsor Stephen "Saltaholic" from S&A Screen Prints made some very nice shirts. Would recommend him to anyone! http://www.sascreenprints.com/

Last 2 pics, new Jeep owners, really trying to test them out, lol.


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

hotrod, are you going to muddy gras at uncle sams?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

poncho n' lefty said:


> hotrod, are you going to muddy gras at uncle sams?


I did last year. Didnt like the park much so no. I should be at the real Muddy Gras right now with friends at Tree in Alto, but still getting over this Flu cold Ive had. Down South in Crosby is having a Dirty Gras same weekend as General Sams. Will be much better than General Sams! Bands, parade, Wet Tshirt, etc!:brew2:


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

*Just got back*

1)Whitetail Doe
2)Lifes laidback in Garner
3)Nice Black Buck
4)Somebody needs to tell em ..the rut is over(he came by everyday to tend his scrape)
5) they finally put it back
6)The park is empty...for those of you who enjoy solace....nows the time
7) Lonesome Duck


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

1st Grandbaby due in four more days.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

AAAHHHH!!! Poor freaking jeep. It will NEVER be the same.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

devil1824 said:


> AAAHHHH!!! Poor freaking jeep. It will NEVER be the same.


I just don't understand any of it.:headknock:headknock ....WW


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Wife sent this to me about 9 last nite while I was working. "Bailey" decided to turn in early....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I can.....


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Cooking for the family this past weekend. Quarters, sausage, ribs, and not pictured beef fajitas and boneless chicken breasts.









Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

A simple test: This sign was made by _____________

A: A fire chief
B: A Third Grader


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Wife and I have been hitting the gym and eating right. She's always been beautiful, but lately shes just looking amazing


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

FireEater said:


> A simple test: This sign was made by _____________
> 
> A: A fire chief
> B: A Third Grader


C: big al


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Had a chance to go run the boat at Lake Conroe. ( Ran great )
Had just enough water to get it off the trailer. I think the lake is up about a foot since Jan. 1st.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Posted this one already on the hunting forum...


----------



## saggrock (Oct 15, 2008)

FATfisherman said:


> Cooking for the family this past weekend. Quarters, sausage, ribs, and not pictured beef fajitas and boneless chicken breasts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate the fact that you didn't call the boneless chicken breast, "chicken fajitas", you my friend, understand the show!:cheers:
Green to you!


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Misc. pics*

My baby at her 10th birthday party. No more single digit birthday's in our family.

Our new hot tub that will be delivered today. I can't wait to try it out with my hunny!!!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

1. Groundhog day pancakes.
2. Teaching my son one of the basics.
3. Pic of his monster trucks.
4. Three years ago at monster truck rally (taking him this weekend).


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Houston Marathon Pic*

.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

His & Hers .45-70s ....Birthday presents to each other many moons ago....

used one time......Probably trade them off this year.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

My Reuben (sp?) sandwich I made at work yesterday. Can't wait to make one again today!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

What kind of low-life rates the Friday Pictures thread with one star? A sad little low life with no life.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Last sunrise in the blind for this duck season.
Matthew shot his first duck! It was a perfect head shot from a pretty good distance. And, it was the first bird shot that day.
Matthew's redhead
Our two Pintail bulls


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Pocketfisherman said:


> What kind of low-life rates the Friday Pictures thread with one star? A sad little low life with no life.


My dang mouse has been screwy and I hit the wrong button.

But hey, thanks for making me feel better about it. 

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

A couple of BBQ accessories from this rainy week.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

*SLP*

A day at SLP


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Pocketfisherman said:


> What kind of low-life rates the Friday Pictures thread with one star? A sad little low life with no life.


I saw your post and went to rate it and it said I had already rated it with 1 star. News to me! I didn't mess with the rating on it.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

One shot limit


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> I saw your post and went to rate it and it said I had already rated it with 1 star. News to me! I didn't mess with the rating on it.


ha! i did the same thing and got the same message...

:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

teamburns said:


> 1. Groundhog day pancakes.
> 2. Teaching my son one of the basics.
> 3. Pic of his monster trucks.
> 4. Three years ago at monster truck rally (taking him this weekend).


That truck, and all in the Grave Digger series run our coatings. You are standing in front of our sticker.


----------



## crab.claw (Jun 13, 2008)

1) Flying over Lake Tavis from ABIA
2) My bar tab at a bar in Sao Paulo, Brazil
3) Costa Rica sunset


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> I saw your post and went to rate it and it said I had already rated it with 1 star. News to me! I didn't mess with the rating on it.


Same thing here


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

The same here, but I notice you can not rate a thread after it has been done.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

1. Dad with a nice trout
2. Flathead from Conroe
3. Me and Billy Howerdell from a perfect circle and ashes divide
4. Last years spawn peek
5. Hunters first 24 inch trout!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Vegas.

And a bald eagle that resides around the Evergreen Point Golf course in Baytown



Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

1) Salmon patties with homemade mac and cheese

2) Jalapeno pinwheels

3) Jalapeno pinwheel fajitas. All the goodies are rolled up inside - perfect mobile food.

4) Gotta love it when your kid would rather eat filets at home for her 21st birthday than go out (got carried away and forgot to take any "after" pics)


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Looking out of my office window... love waking up to watch that flag fly..

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

My Son and Jay IV...First 'official' Grandson... Born this last Tuesday ..8 lbs 8 oz..born about half grown..LOL...(Do have 12 others from my Brother's four kids I adopted about 50 years ago..):spineyes:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

crab.claw said:


> 1) Flying over Lake Tavis from ABIA
> 2) My bar tab at a bar in Sao Paulo, Brazil
> 3) Costa Rica sunset


Pretty light bar tab for being on vacation. LOL. You must've been in a hurry to meet the wife for dinner to cut out on seven. :brew:


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

saggrock said:


> I appreciate the fact that you didn't call the boneless chicken breast, "chicken fajitas", you my friend, understand the show!:cheers:
> Green to you!


Depends on how you look at it. Also, the "beef" part in regard to fajita is redundant.

*Definition of FAJITA*

*:* a marinated strip usually of beef or chicken grilled or broiled and served usually with a flour tortilla and various savory fillings (from merriam-webster)


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Pocketfisherman said:


> What kind of low-life rates the Friday Pictures thread with one star? A sad little low life with no life.


Why does it state I've already rated this thread when I click on it? It wasn't me. Anyone? Anyone? Beuller? Beuller?

Edit: Oops, I see this issue has already been asked


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

1. The wifey showing us how it's done
2. What the purpose of a crystal bowl if ya can't use it?
3. Took the 85' BW200 out for a scoot
4. Dads 85' BW200 getting tore down
5. Moments b4 oh Sh!t, casting for Rooster Fish in Cabo


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

*Pix*

1- My youngest with her target at 100 yards and first time to shoot.
2&3 My oldest with my new Grandson.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*My Turn*

Picked Mom in C.C. and brought a feeching pole.

I was able to keep a secret from my Daughter to have a surprise to see G ma after 7 months.. She was able to use the inverter to straighten hair before the fuse blew. Got the surprise on video.

Lunch by the U.S.S Lexington

Rt 181 Bridge

Spicy Blue-corn tortilla Trout with Roasted Poblano Vinaigrette and sweet corn relish. A another Fav of mine.

Thats me in the middle

And some kick Butt Chip - N- O


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Old picture from back when I lived in Brownsville, spent every chance I got on SPI fishing and screwing around. Me, my dog and a fishing pole. Probably circa 1998, crappy scan from a crappy picture of a beautiful day on the sand


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

.


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

.......decided to splurge on a new F-350 this year.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Oh Shlt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Been a busy week, but it's this thread I always look forward to. 

Safe weekends to all !


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

7th grade Somerset Tournament Champs. They were also Three Rivers Tournament Champs a couple of weeks ago. Bailey is on top 2nd from left. #14 is about 4ft tall and the starting guard. She hit a 3 last nite.

Traveling Trigger and Bullet exhibit. Sorry kinda blurry.

Robert Earl Keene at the Majestic in SA

After REK. My wife on the right wife 2 of her buds.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

captMATT said:


> 1. The wifey showing us how it's done
> 2. What the purpose of a crystal bowl if ya can't use it?
> 3. Took the 85' BW200 out for a scoot
> 4. Dads 85' BW200 getting tore down
> 5. Moments b4 oh Sh!t, casting for Rooster Fish in Cabo


The cheerios in the crystal is a great idea:fish:
I'm gonna do that next time my old lady p!sses me off


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

Came across this while out on an inspection. Yes, it made me giggle


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

MrsFish said:


> Came across this while out on an inspection. Yes, it made me giggle


that's some big pipe, where is that going in and who's is it?


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

MrsFish said:


> Came across this while out on an inspection. Yes, it made me giggle


New meaning to the term "layin' pipe."


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks like thin-wall pipe........30"?



MrsFish said:


> Came across this while out on an inspection. Yes, it made me giggle


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

1 ROTFLMAO
2 Expensive Mexican candy
3 Pinche Pero snoozing in the sun


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

POC Troutman said:


> that's some big pipe, where is that going in and who's is it?


42-inch, up in North Carolina


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

1. My first Euro mount (well, it's not mounted yet). Robertson County.
2. Surprise for the last day of duck season. Who would have thought the lake would be up during a drought? That duckblind was 10' away from the water last weekend. Luckily, I have a little while to brush it up again!


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

Couple ducks in the bayou behind me


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes thats a 5 Gallon Bucket!


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

*Job opening for truck driver....*

80K lbs and sand dont mix... There was a perfectly good turn around another hundred yards down. Just outside Port A off the ferries....


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Here are a couple from the past couple of weeks ... some of the river and the water fowl I love to watch. A couple at Varner Hogg Plantation and one at a festival we stumbled upon while we were out riding.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Well training went well this afternoon since we got the do some towing training also.

I told them we could have called Sea Tow since I am a member and was on the boat that broke. lol!

But we had just swapped personnel between the two boats when it went down.

It goes into reverse but not forward, so I suspect a cable maybe. Dang inboard diesel.

Happened about a mile outside the floodgate and had to be towed back to the Fish Spot.





































Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

If you don't publish a cookbook, or get on Chopped you are doing yourself a disservice. If you can't tell, I am jealous of your ability.



Captain Dave said:


> Picked Mom in C.C. and brought a feeching pole.
> 
> I was able to keep a secret from my Daughter to have a surprise to see G ma after 7 months.. She was able to use the inverter to straighten hair before the fuse blew. Got the surprise on video.
> 
> ...


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Pics from a fishing trip with Dad on Lake Conroe on January 21. Caught the big hybrid on a jug. Yes, we threw it back.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Stripped out cable linkage. 









Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

*New Mexico Rainbows*

Rainbows and a little brown in New Mexico last summer.


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

Hiding from tv zombies on scooby doo. They can't get you when you are outside the TV room....


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

threeredfish said:


> Hiding from tv zombies on scooby doo. They can't get you when you are outside the TV room....


Haha! Priceless!

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Wife and I at Trulucks in Southlake for 16th anniversary.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

threeredfish said:


> Hiding from tv zombies on scooby doo. They can't get you when you are outside the TV room....


2Cute!!!


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

Bigdaddy4360 said:


> Looking out of my office window... love waking up to watch that flag fly..
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


cool!!!! but it looks like it needs to be retired..............


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Processing the deer! Tonight


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Child labor at the pho place in Longview 


-Nick


----------

